# Hypo at night



## EmilyCox76 (Dec 30, 2019)

im worried that my daughter (8yrs diagnosed nov ) will have a hypo during the night and we don’t know about it and she will then drop really low what are the chances of this we check her at midnight if she’s had a correction before her bedtime Christmas night at midnight she had one and worried what will happen if she has one at say 3 am, just want some advice really !


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 30, 2019)

Personally I would not give a correction at bedtime. Better to be a bit high through the night and make a correction the next morning than risk a hypo in the night. That said, it is probably one of the biggest fears for all of us newly diagnosed and using insulin (must be 10x worse as a parent having that responsibility for a child). Both occasions it has happened to me since I started taking insulin in April, I have woken up and my consultant assured me that that is what happens. It is still something that is in the back of my mind at bedtime and I will generally have a multigrain biscuit (3g carbs) with cheese if I am below 6 at bedtime.
There are monitoring systems which will activate an alarm if you go low (the Dexcom G6) and can also send an alarm to a third party via their phone but they are expensive. It involves wearing a sensor which is constantly monitoring the sugar levels in the interstitial fluid beneath the skin. This is slightly different to BG in that there is a delay of about 10mins between the fluid and blood readings. You might like to do some research on it and see if it is something that you could afford and would like to pursue. It is important to discuss your concerns with your team and see what they can offer, but I don't think the Dexcom G6 is available on the NHS. The Abbot Freestyle Libre 2 also has a similar system but is not yet available in the UK. The Freestyle Libre 1 is available on the NHS but doesn't have the alarm function. It can however be scanned without resorting to a finger prick, which means that you could check your daughter without waking her up to prick her finger.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Dec 30, 2019)

Is she hypo aware generally? We found that my daughter (9) rarely has them in the night but does sometimes have them at around 10pm but she always woke up or couldn’t get to sleep in the first place.

I was very worried about what might happen if she had a hypo in the night and looked up information about whether people die from hypos in their sleep and was reassured to find that this doesn’t really happen (obviously there are some circumstances when it might but it’s rare). Our diabetes team are happy that her data suggests that she’s pretty stable overnight so unless she’s ill or there has been something unusual like a party where her carb count may have been out or her insulin intake particularly high then we don’t check her at night.

I remember well the uncertainty when she was newly diagnosed though.
If your daughter isn’t hypo aware then it’s worth talking to your team about a Libre which would mean you can scan her in her sleep and that you get a data read out of her glucose levels overnight which can give you more information and help ease your worries.

The first few months are a huge adjustment for you. My daughter was diagnosed in March so we’re a little further down the road than you but the difference 9 months makes is huge in our understanding and in our concerns around her diabetes. It really is just the norm now and beyond the usual trials of dealing with growing children who have their own opinions on things  her daily management is much easier.

Happy to chat at any point. I don’t know where in the country you are but we’re in North Oxfordshire if that’s anywhere near.


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Dec 30, 2019)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Is she hypo aware generally? We found that my daughter (9) rarely has them in the night but does sometimes have them at around 10pm but she always woke up or couldn’t get to sleep in the first place.
> 
> I was very worried about what might happen if she had a hypo in the night and looked up information about whether people die from hypos in their sleep and was reassured to find that this doesn’t really happen (obviously there are some circumstances when it might but it’s rare). Our diabetes team are happy that her data suggests that she’s pretty stable overnight so unless she’s ill or there has been something unusual like a party where her carb count may have been out or her insulin intake particularly high then we don’t check her at night.
> 
> ...


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Dec 30, 2019)

I think it’s a good idea not to correct at bedtime unless really high I’ll speak to the diabetes team about this thank you. Ok that’s reassuring thanks and she is hypo aware in the daytime but the one she did have Xmas night it was hard to wake her and she was reluctant to do finger prick and eat glucose sweets. We are in Norfolk so long way away atm doing 8 blood checks a day to qualify for a sensor hopefully then it will ease the worry abit. X


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 30, 2019)

Hopefully you'll get the Libre soon to ease your worries. Perhaps try her favourite fruit juice at night instead of the glucose tabs, she might find that more palatable. I always have a small carton of pineapple juice next to my bed and find it easier than eating jelly babies if I wake with a hypo whilst sleeping. Good luck


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Dec 30, 2019)

Good idea I never thought to give her anything but the sweets how much roughly would she need x


----------



## stephknits (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi, great advice given so far.  I am a grown up with type 1, so don't have a child with it, but do live a mile over the Norfolk border in Suffolk nearish Diss if that is at all close?  Am always happy to meet for a cuppa and chat etc.


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Dec 30, 2019)

That’s really sweet thank you ill let you know if ever in the area x


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 30, 2019)

EmilyCox76 said:


> Good idea I never thought to give her anything but the sweets how much roughly would she need x


It varies depending on the fruit juice, so it's best if you look at the label and see how many grams of carbs it contains per 100ml - you need about 15g carbs to treat a hypo.  My grape juice usefully contains 15g carbs per 100ml, and one ml of juice is the same as 1g of juice, so I put a mug on the scales and weigh out 100g grape juice.  To put that a lot more roughly, I use about a third of a mug full, but for a less sweet fruit juice I'd need more.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Dec 31, 2019)

EmilyCox76 said:


> I think it’s a good idea not to correct at bedtime unless really high I’ll speak to the diabetes team about this thank you. Ok that’s reassuring thanks and she is hypo aware in the daytime but the one she did have Xmas night it was hard to wake her and she was reluctant to do finger prick and eat glucose sweets. We are in Norfolk so long way away atm doing 8 blood checks a day to qualify for a sensor hopefully then it will ease the worry abit. X


I’m in Hunstanton a lot at the moment sorting out my mum’s house (she’s in a care home) if that’s close. 


Speak to your diabetes team. They may be able to get your funding for a sensor even without the 8 finger pricks a day. We got a 6 month trial based on anxiety rather than hypo issues.


----------



## Barbie1 (Jan 3, 2020)

As a child in the early 1970s I used to regularly go hypo in the night, thrashing around and waking my sibling with the noise. (We didn’t do blood tests then, so parents had no way of telling what was going on). I was fed glucose tablets which I hated when sensible so totally refused when not sensible! We were told to do sugar in a glass of milk, which would not be recommended today, but fruit juice is certainly a sensible alternative. If you can get the fluid into the mouth, there will be some absorption of the sugar to help bring the levels up, but do bear in mind that you should not really try to feed fluid into an unconscious person
As a young adult I also used to often hypo at night and OH used to keep pouches of Lucozade by the bed, which I used to accept more readily.  
You will notice that these hypos consistently made me less cooperative, and indeed in many cases I do not even remember the incident when I wake in the morning.
But I am still alive and never died hypo-ing overnight! Caused some difficulty, but survived!

Parents are much better able these days to see the sugar levels overnight and I would definitely push for the sensor, especially as it shows the trend as well as the current level. I still will not go to bed without a snack if my level is low and dropping, but tbqh I will not correct either if level is high, unless is very high! I still don’t like hypos when asleep. Neither does OH!
Good luck


----------



## trophywench (Jan 3, 2020)

I would like to explain that for some people when hypo - we lose the ability to chew properly.  Hence it's far easier to glug something liquid then eat eg Dextrose tablets.  As soon as anyone puts anything sweet into their mouths, as soon as saliva hits the food/drink - we start absorbing glucose through the inside of our cheeks before it even gets as far as the gullet.  Hence a drink of something sweet acts pdq.

Sadly they have reduced sugar in every flipping drink these days and it's a PITA!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jan 3, 2020)

Our DSN has made sure glucogel and glucojuice are both on our prescription for what it’s worth for this very reason.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 3, 2020)

I have a gel on prescription too - GSF syrup - and I keep a sachet of it beside the bed in case of emergencies, and also some in my bag in case I hypo when out, but it's revoltingly sweet so I prefer to use grape juice if at all possible.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 3, 2020)

The concern about night hypos is understandable.  I was too scared to go to sleep the first night when I was diagnosed, until a nurse came by and assured me that if I had a hypo in the night I would wake up.  Then I slept.

I also prefer juice by the bed for night hypos.  So much easier to get down, and very quick acting.  Also as it is something  I never have in general, it is a bit of treat.  I hope that you get the Libre soon as that will make it so much easier for you to check her, without waking her.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 10, 2020)

When my daughter was diagnosed aged 6 everyone told me that night time hypos would wake her up, I have found however that they generally don't, in fact they make her more sleepy! By accident once when basal testing I discovered that she quite often went low in the night so I fell into the habit of checking her every night, usually just once sometime between midnight and 3 am, and if she's ok then she'll probably stay ok for the rest of the night.  Then when we got the Libre I found that sometimes she could be low for 3 hours and not wake up!  She is 13 now and has less hypos at night than she used to, they still happen occasionally though so I still check once a night.  We used to use Ribena as a night time hypo treatment, and put hardly any water in it so that only a few mouthfuls were needed.  We also found that she could suck a straw even if she wasn't fully awake!  We weren't very scientific with our measurements though and had a few occasions of overtreating rather badly, oops  Nowadays we have mini cans of full sugar Coca Cola and Appletise handy, they seem to be the only drinks which haven't massively reduced the amount of sugar in them (the sugar in Ribena is now half what it used to be) and the little cans have just the right amount in to treat a hypo.  Although my daughter when little didn't like fizzy drinks so it's a good job she does now!  My daughter has also reported that she sometimes forgets how to chew when hypo, so it's a good idea to find some sort of liquid treatment that you can use anyway!


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Jan 13, 2020)

Ok thanks that’s good advice I’ll try her with a small can thank you x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 24, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> When my daughter was diagnosed aged 6 everyone told me that night time hypos would wake her up, I have found however that they generally don't, in fact they make her more sleepy! By accident once when basal testing I discovered that she quite often went low in the night so I fell into the habit of checking her every night, usually just once sometime between midnight and 3 am, and if she's ok then she'll probably stay ok for the rest of the night.  Then when we got the Libre I found that sometimes she could be low for 3 hours and not wake up!  She is 13 now and has less hypos at night than she used to, they still happen occasionally though so I still check once a night.  We used to use Ribena as a night time hypo treatment, and put hardly any water in it so that only a few mouthfuls were needed.  We also found that she could suck a straw even if she wasn't fully awake!  We weren't very scientific with our measurements though and had a few occasions of overtreating rather badly, oops  Nowadays we have mini cans of full sugar Coca Cola and Appletise handy, they seem to be the only drinks which haven't massively reduced the amount of sugar in them (the sugar in Ribena is now half what it used to be) and the little cans have just the right amount in to treat a hypo.  Although my daughter when little didn't like fizzy drinks so it's a good job she does now!  My daughter has also reported that she sometimes forgets how to chew when hypo, so it's a good idea to find some sort of liquid treatment that you can use anyway!


These mini cans where a god send when I was pregnant. If I went low I would be sick, so much quick to glup a little can down than battle to eat something when about to throw up, liquids work quicker too so they are a good idea at night. And it was before the sugar tax. Coke wont change their full original recipe anytime soon, and I don't think it applies to certain fruit juice based drinks the same as it does with artificial flavours.


----------



## Sweeney (Jan 31, 2020)

EmilyCox76 said:


> im worried that my daughter (8yrs diagnosed nov ) will have a hypo during the night and we don’t know about it and she will then drop really low what are the chances of this we check her at midnight if she’s had a correction before her bedtime Christmas night at midnight she had one and worried what will happen if she has one at say 3 am, just want some advice really !



My son was diagnosed in December, hes 10 and my biggest fear also was a hypo over night. But as a few people have said, I wont ever give a correction before bed. I've always told him it's better to be slightly higher because he always has normal levels again in the morning. He has been as high as 14 for his night time check but always back down to 5 the next morning..  its amazing how much they burn off! Good luck and hope the middle of the night time checks end soon, I stopped a month ago xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 31, 2020)

Sweeney said:


> My son was diagnosed in December, hes 10 and my biggest fear also was a hypo over night. But as a few people have said, I wont ever give a correction before bed. I've always told him it's better to be slightly higher because he always has normal levels again in the morning. He has been as high as 14 for his night time check but always back down to 5 the next morning..  its amazing how much they burn off! Good luck and hope the middle of the night time checks end soon, I stopped a month ago xx



Welcome to the forum @Sweeney 

I suspect it might be different for kids, but I would be a little concerned if my BG dropped from 14 to 5 overnight without a correction dose to push it downwards (depending on the difference in timing between evening meal and bedtime, and how much eve meal might still be active)

It would make me worry what would happen if I went to bed at 6 or 7 

Are you tempted to reduce basal insulin when you see that sort of drop? Or is bedtime within 4 hours of teatime?


----------



## Sweeney (Jan 31, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @Sweeney
> 
> I suspect it might be different for kids, but I would be a little concerned if my BG dropped from 14 to 5 overnight without a correction dose to push it downwards (depending on the difference in timing between evening meal and bedtime, and how much eve meal might still be active)
> 
> ...



Its bedtime within 2 hours after tea! It being that high was a real rare moment, hes normally around 5-6 and wakes up around 4-5 so his night times for now are doing ok on his basal level. Was just saying for that occasion I didnt want to correct as I knew it would come down a lot after another few hours.


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey, we’ve stopped nighttime checks now unless she’s under 6 at bedtime, think we’re getting the hang of it all now, fingers crossed!! How’s your son handling it all? Xx


----------



## Sweeney (Feb 1, 2020)

It's been almost 2 months since finding out. Hes doing really well and does all his own injections. Levels wise he has been good but on the lower side, this week though he has had some anxiety over being without me (I'm not planning on going anywhere!) But he doesnt want to be in school or play like he normally did. Luckily I work in the school so I can see him at lunch but I'm thinking he maybe feels safer with me because he knows he doesnt need to worry about his level as I'll sort it. I'm slowly getting him back into school clubs and hoping hes just having a low feelings week. Hows your daughter coping with hers? How are you doing as well? X


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 2, 2020)

Sweeney said:


> Its bedtime within 2 hours after tea! It being that high was a real rare moment, hes normally around 5-6 and wakes up around 4-5 so his night times for now are doing ok on his basal level. Was just saying for that occasion I didnt want to correct as I knew it would come down a lot after another few hours.



Ah OK. Yes you are right to be cautious about corrections at bedtime then. The duration of insulin action for most rapid insulins is between 4-6 hours, so at bedtime there is likely to be quite a lot, possibly more than half, of the meal dose still active and reducing BG, alongside some of the carbs in the meal itself continuing to be digested.


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hello, he sounds like he’s doing very well, it is a lot for them to understand and us too! With time, I’m sure he’ll be doing all of his usual things and anxiety will become less as he gets more use to it, it’s still really early days and he’s bound to be up and down, Maisie is the same she is doing really well, sometimes she gets annoyed with it all and if I fuss over her too much she doesn’t respond well, if I’m chilled out about it she’s much more compliant, her main struggle is how much she loves chocolate, she’s freaking out over Easter already I said it’ll be fine she can just have a high insullin day, as for me I was in shock at first I think and obsessed about everything and every minute of every day was diabetes, I then got really upset and down and reality hit and I felt really bad for her and  now it’s gradually becoming normal for us, how about you? Xx


----------



## Sweeney (Feb 2, 2020)

EmilyCox76 said:


> Hello, he sounds like he’s doing very well, it is a lot for them to understand and us too! With time, I’m sure he’ll be doing all of his usual things and anxiety will become less as he gets more use to it, it’s still really early days and he’s bound to be up and down, Maisie is the same she is doing really well, sometimes she gets annoyed with it all and if I fuss over her too much she doesn’t respond well, if I’m chilled out about it she’s much more compliant, her main struggle is how much she loves chocolate, she’s freaking out over Easter already I said it’ll be fine she can just have a high insullin day, as for me I was in shock at first I think and obsessed about everything and every minute of every day was diabetes, I then got really upset and down and reality hit and I felt really bad for her and  now it’s gradually becoming normal for us, how about you? Xx



I was devastated when we found out. I cried loads lol and even this week I've felt so emotional about it.. its exhausting crying at random moments and for most part I'm really at ease with it and rationalise in my head that it's not a death sentence and his life can still be relatively normal. I'm just gutted for him that he cant have a random snack or treat without planning. 
We have a holiday to florida booked for april so I've decided not to explore a pump until after as it will restrict swimming etc. I think hes excited for a pump so it takes some off the working out away. Have you considered a pump for Maisie? 
It does get easier every day, we did Christmas well and as long as I dont restrict his too much he copes better. 
I'm really pleased your daughter is doing well with it, I think they are stronger than we think sometimes. How did you find out she had it? Xx


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 2, 2020)

Re the pump here it’s quite a long process to get one so if you want to go down that route mention it next time you have clinic so that you get in the system.


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Feb 2, 2020)

She was constipated and in a lot of pain and hadn’t been to the toilet for 3 days despite giving her movicol so went to the doctors and they sent us straight to the hospital, we didn’t realise at the time but she was thirsty a lot , I just thought she loved her squash and tired and groggy in the mornings, I felt the same I kept randomly bursting into tears, tiredness didn’t help with this. How did u find out ? I didn’t catch your sons name sorry! Yes she’s really interested in a pump as someone in her year group has one but the hospital don’t seem too keen yet and said it will take time, Maisie’s friend had an insullin leak from the pump so her levels went really high but some people have said it’s the best thing they’ve done and never looked back, bet he’s excited for Florida that will be amazing and something to look forward to. You are exactly right and I kept thinking  the same thing, we could have had worse news, this isn’t the worst thing that could happen. They are definitely stronger than we give them credit for and she amazes me every day  but it still breaks my heart but it is so much easier now xx


----------



## Sweeney (Feb 2, 2020)

EmilyCox76 said:


> She was constipated and in a lot of pain and hadn’t been to the toilet for 3 days despite giving her movicol so went to the doctors and they sent us straight to the hospital, we didn’t realise at the time but she was thirsty a lot , I just thought she loved her squash and tired and groggy in the mornings, I felt the same I kept randomly bursting into tears, tiredness didn’t help with this. How did u find out ? I didn’t catch your sons name sorry! Yes she’s really interested in a pump as someone in her year group has one but the hospital don’t seem too keen yet and said it will take time, Maisie’s friend had an insullin leak from the pump so her levels went really high but some people have said it’s the best thing they’ve done and never looked back, bet he’s excited for Florida that will be amazing and something to look forward to. You are exactly right and I kept thinking  the same thing, we could have had worse news, this isn’t the worst thing that could happen. They are definitely stronger than we give them credit for and she amazes me every day  but it still breaks my heart but it is so much easier now xx



My son is called zach. It was a build up really, the week before he kept saying his legs were aching and he was tired.. I put it down to growing pains, then that weekend he looked really drawn in his face and pale with dark eyes.. I thought he was really dehydrated and he said his tummy was burning
 so took him to the doctors on the monday and she looked in his throat and ears.. said he was highly dehydrated and was suffering with ear and throat infection. Gave us antibiotics and said he will perk right up that night.. he didnt and was sick that evening on his meds which I thought hes going to be more dehydrated. That night he slept in my bed and I noticed his breathing was getting fast and he was more tired than ever. First thing the next morning I took him straight to a and e cause he could barely talk or walk from tiredness.. turning out his ketones were sky high, they knew within 3 minutes of being seen how poorly he was. It was mad, we got blue lighted to another hospital and he had lost nearly a stone without me realising.. I felt terrible. 
Since then he has plumped out beautiful Haha but I couldnt believe how poorly he had got so quickly! 
We have one other child in the school with diabetes and she has a pump already (was diagnosed 6 weeks before zach) so I'm hopeful it wont take too long but I do like the control we have with carb counting and manually injecting. Does she do her own yet? Any siblings to also think about? 
Your clearly doing an amazing job and should be really proud of yourself, were lucky they are sensible about it all xx


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Feb 2, 2020)

See just reading that makes me emotional , blimey that must have been terrifying, at least he’s doing well now, yes I’ve got 2 boys and stepson and step daughter all living here so it’s a pretty crazy household, my boys are 16 and 13 step son is 13 and step daughter is 10, they have been amazing and all know everything there is to know too because they’ve all done so well and I have felt like they have had diabetes constantly we are taking them on a shopping spree so they’re really excited, I work at Homebase and they have been an excellent support. Is Zach going to high school this september? He’ll be used to it all by then, what does he find the hardest about it all? You’re clearly doing an amazing job too and we take the worry and stress so they don’t have to do make sure you talk about it when u need to, I know what you’re going through. Don’t feel bad for not realising how could you possibly have known there’s no way you could have. Xx


----------



## Sweeney (Feb 2, 2020)

EmilyCox76 said:


> See just reading that makes me emotional , blimey that must have been terrifying, at least he’s doing well now, yes I’ve got 2 boys and stepson and step daughter all living here so it’s a pretty crazy household, my boys are 16 and 13 step son is 13 and step daughter is 10, they have been amazing and all know everything there is to know too because they’ve all done so well and I have felt like they have had diabetes constantly we are taking them on a shopping spree so they’re really excited, I work at Homebase and they have been an excellent support. Is Zach going to high school this september? He’ll be used to it all by then, what does he find the hardest about it all? You’re clearly doing an amazing job too and we take the worry and stress so they don’t have to do make sure you talk about it when u need to, I know what you’re going through. Don’t feel bad for not realising how could you possibly have known there’s no way you could have. Xx



Wow you certainly have your hands full bless you! I'm sure they will love the shopping spree, I did the same yesterday lol zach has a brother 2 years younger and has been so good about it all. 
Zach will be going into year 6 next year and then senior school. I'm pleased he has another year with me in lower school to be extra confident about it all. I think he finds the injections hardest, do you find the night time one hurts them more.. I can only guess it's the amount going in ‍♀️?
Just chatting and finding out someone else's story (yours) has actually been a really great help already. 
Have you also applied for the disability allowance thing..I've heard you need a degree just to fill the forms out but worth it I suppose if only to cover the extra foods.. who knew gluten free sausages were so low in carbs lol I've never in my life read so many labels! Xx


----------



## stephknits (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi, regarding nighttime injections - what insulin are they on? lantus is notorious for stinging.  You can try changing the basal insulin. 
Regarding pumps - you can get pumps which are fine in the water. I have an omnipod which was fantastic on holiday as I was in and out of the pool and sea and never had to worry/take it off.  I guess you can explore all the options and what is best for you when the time is right.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 2, 2020)

Just what I thought @stephknits - if it’s Lantus you are in it could well just the the sting related to its acidity. Some people feel it more than others... might be worth asking your DSN about options?

And yes, many of the pumps these days are rated as waterproof for swimming for short durations.


----------



## Sweeney (Feb 2, 2020)

stephknits said:


> Hi, regarding nighttime injections - what insulin are they on? lantus is notorious for stinging.  You can try changing the basal insulin.
> Regarding pumps - you can get pumps which are fine in the water. I have an omnipod which was fantastic on holiday as I was in and out of the pool and sea and never had to worry/take it off.  I guess you can explore all the options and what is best for you when the time is right.


 
Hiya, yes hes on lantus.. I've not even thought to read up on it so it's good to know it's the insulin rather than amount. I will look into it thank you. 
I have only had a brief look at pumps and none of then said he could be in the water for long periods or unplug it for longer than an hour. We have a information afternoon later this month to go through different pumps and what they all do, were really looking forward to it as it seems like a mine field at the moment! Thank you for the insulin info


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 2, 2020)

We switched from Lantus to tresiba and we moved it to mornings as by the end of the day she was too tired and grumpy and it was all too much. She does all her own injections so the basal goes in her thigh rather than her bum. So if you’re having trouble with the basal chat the DSN about options.


----------



## EmilyCox76 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey, yeah Maisie’s on levermere and sometimes this hurts but then sometimes the Novarapid does her nurse said it could be getting a nerve when it hurts but maisie thinks it’s the amount going in as to why it hurts, not applied for disability yet that’s on the to do list, that’s good Zach’s with you another year in that time it’ll seem so much easier for him and normal part of life, gluten free sausages I’ll give them a look also Morrison’s the best chipolatas are only 0.2 carbs each and really yummy, I’ve been giving her a warburtons thin in her packed lunch and she’s getting really bored of this what does Zach have for lunch I don’t want to give her a sarnie really, hope you both having a good week Maisie is on hypo no 3 so far this week she loves it coz she gets jelly babies take care xx


----------

